# Kayaking



## Valvebounce (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Folks.
I took these on my first outing with my new 70-200 f2.8L II, I have to say I was completely blown away by its sharpness and focusing speed, ok my only previous reference has been my third party lenses, but wow!
Sorry no shot details, I have posted these from my iPad and it is too painfull trying to get the exif, it is in the images.
Perhaps later when I have time to sit at a pc I will put the details on. Shots straight from camera, shot raw + Ljpeg, thanks to the 7D frame rate and buffer depth with this setting I got what I think are some cool shots.

This young lady saw me getting set up and was very kind and waited for a thumbs up before going! 



IMG_4421 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

This guy practically submerged when he landed!



IMG_4430 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Airborne.



IMG_4465 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

This guy rolled, and is seen recovering.



IMG_4562 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

These guys just thought it would be fun to jump from the bridge! First shot trying to pan at 9.8m/s! 



IMG_4606 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, constructive criticism, suggestions welcome. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi folks.
Now come on 43 views and no one bothered to say they're crap don't give up yer day job? :
Perhaps I should go proffesional? ;D

Cheers Graham


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi folks.
> Now come on 43 views and no one bothered to say they're crap don't give up yer day job? :
> Perhaps I should go proffesional? ;D
> 
> Cheers Graham


My Kayak pictures are always from the kayak..... and no, I do not go over waterfalls while holding a DSLR...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Don.
One of these guys did apparently bring his DSLR and tripod in his, as it was set up on the bank to record their exploits, think it was a 400D and kit lens. He hadn't been over the rapids with it though, they have GO PRO's on helmet mounts for that.
I have seen lots of the pics you post on here taken from your kayak, hope the ice is thinning on your river! 

Cheers Graham.



Don Haines said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks.
> ...


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the biggest drop my DSLR has been off of was a 35 foot waterfall in chile... Granted, it was safely in a pelican case in the back of my boat at the time. ;-) 

In general, I like these shots. Timing is good, and they're loosely cropped enough that you get a sense of the overall scene, which I like. My only advice would be on Airborne, to see if you can't get a lower vantage point (so you're shooting up at the paddler), I think that would emphasize the height of the drop and add more drama. I'll see if I can find any examples to show what I'm talking about in my library.


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 8, 2014)

A bit overcooked, but here's what I mean about the perspective. This drop may be a little taller than the one in your 3rd image (This one is about 10 feet, I'm guessing that one is 8), but there's something about shooting from below that just emphasizes the height...


----------



## climber (Apr 9, 2014)

Here are some of mine...


----------



## climber (Apr 9, 2014)

...


----------



## climber (Apr 9, 2014)

...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 9, 2014)

climber said:


> ...


I particularly like the last shot.... the colors, the action, and the framing come together to make it a great photo....


----------



## gshocked (Apr 9, 2014)

climber said:


> ...



Great photo!

Could yup please share your camera setup?


----------



## gshocked (Apr 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi folks.
> Now come on 43 views and no one bothered to say they're crap don't give up yer day job? :
> Perhaps I should go proffesional? ;D
> 
> Cheers Graham




Hi,

I like your photos. You've got a great lens and with a little more play, you'll get those awesome shots!


----------



## climber (Apr 9, 2014)

My settings were: 

f/2.8 and 1/2500s for all three.
ISO 160 for the first one. And ISO 250 for the 2nd and 3rd.

I like the last one, too. But it is cropped, because 200mm was too short. Now, it is 3499 x 2684. Original is 5760 x 3840.


----------



## gshocked (Apr 10, 2014)

climber said:


> My settings were:
> 
> f/2.8 and 1/2500s for all three.
> ISO 160 for the first one. And ISO 250 for the 2nd and 3rd.
> ...



Great photos. Are you using a 7d camera? Or are you just close to the action?


----------



## climber (Apr 10, 2014)

I used 5D mk3.

All three photos are cropped. At the beginning I had an idea to shot them with more surroundings. But then when I edited them I preferred cropped like this. With the 3rd image I couldn't go closer anyway. But I could go even closer on 1st and 2nd if I knew that before.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi bseitz234.
Thanks for posting and the feedback. I took my new lens for a walk hoping to get some bird pictures for the forum, I happened upon theses guys by accident! I was not able to get a lower perspective though I can see from yours that would have been great! Unfortunately the river dropped but the bank didn't! I did look for a route down to get lower, but it would have been a bit of a climb and the misses shot me a disapproving look, it said don't even think about it!  
Not sure what you mean by overcooked? Looks great to me!


Hi Climber. 
Nice shots, great colours and action.
Feel free to post more guys. 

Cheers Graham.



bseitz234 said:


> A bit overcooked, but here's what I mean about the perspective. This drop may be a little taller than the one in your 3rd image (This one is about 10 feet, I'm guessing that one is 8), but there's something about shooting from below that just emphasizes the height...





climber said:


> Here are some of mine...


----------



## climber (May 11, 2014)

More action 

Which one you prefer?


----------



## climber (May 11, 2014)

...


----------



## Sporgon (May 11, 2014)

Like the first one the best; shows what the paddler has come through. Last one least.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 13, 2014)

Hi Climber.
I prefer kayak.jpg kayak-4 least, all good sharp shots lots of action, might be the facial expression of 4 that is off putting? 

Cheers Graham.



climber said:


> More action
> 
> Which one you prefer?


----------



## climber (May 13, 2014)

Thanks. They were all made with 6 fps at about 1/3200s - 1/4000s. I can't imagine what should be the output of 12 fps with 1DX.


----------



## climber (May 17, 2014)

Playing with 15 mm Fish Eye.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 18, 2014)

Hi Climber.
Very nice action with lots of setting too. Is that the spillway from a reservoir?

Cheers Graham.



climber said:


> Playing with 15 mm Fish Eye.


----------



## climber (May 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Climber.
> Very nice action with lots of setting too. Is that the spillway from a reservoir?
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham.

Above is the reservoir for old electric power plant below. This kayak course was made later. The canal and "rocks" in it are made out of concrete. The part which is seen on the photo is the beginning of the course. It continues down below.


----------



## climber (May 19, 2014)

Some more...


----------



## climber (Nov 23, 2014)

just to give a bit of life to this topic...


----------



## climber (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## climber (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## climber (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Climber. 
Nice series of shots, unfortunately our Island has no white water, next chance I get will be early next year going back to where I took the shots I started this thread with! (And hoping they are there!)

I really like the second shot, the red one going over the high drop, love the light through the water. 

Cheers, Graham. 



climber said:


> just to give a bit of life to this topic...


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2014)

Cool series . Well done climber.


----------



## drolo61 (Nov 25, 2014)

Extremely cool stuff - both pictures and ww rides...
where is that?


----------



## climber (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks guys.

That's from Slovenia (Europe). There was a lot of rain this fall, otherwise this creek is not big enough for kayaking.


----------

